# Dakota bared her teeth at me!!!



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I am shocked!! she has NEVER EVER done that before! I was putting the head halter on her (been using it again for a couple of days) because I have more control over her when walking with distractions, I can turn her head towards me if she doesn't listen. I know she HATES that thing but I figured if I have more control with it and don't have to use the prong then that's what I'll do. I was adjusting the strap around her nose and she was showing me her teeth, no growl or anything just teeth. I actually didn't know if I was seeing things right since she has never done that before. Thoughts? What should I do if she does that again??


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

dakotajo said:


> I am shocked!! she has NEVER EVER done that before! I was putting the head halter on her (been using it again for a couple of days) because I have more control over her when walking with distractions, I can turn her head towards me if she doesn't listen. I know she HATES that thing but I figured if I have more control with it and don't have to use the prong then that's what I'll do. I was adjusting the strap around her nose and she was showing me her teeth, no growl or anything just teeth. I actually didn't know if I was seeing things right since she has never done that before. Thoughts? What should I do if she does that again??


Grab her by the tail and swing her around.

No, I kid. Are you sure she wasn't puffing her lips up? Either way, if she hates having the halter put on her that much, it's time to take a few steps back and start rewarding her heavily as you put the collar on.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Believe me if she wasn't 90 lbs. I would!! Just kidding She was lifting her lips so I could see her teeth, like an idiot I adjusted the strap several times just to make sure I was seeing what I was seeing, yes I realize I could of escalated things further. I rewarded her heavily with treats yesterday but not today. I'v been taking my time getting it on her, waiting and waiting. Walking today was like she was pulling more than she has in a long time, stopping and sniffing everything and just downright defiant about it.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Did it look like this:









Or more like this:









The first is actually a submissive grin and the second is an aggressive snarl.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RBark said:


> Grab her by the tail and swing her around.
> 
> No, I kid. Are you sure she wasn't puffing her lips up? Either way, if she hates having the halter put on her that much, it's time to take a few steps back and start rewarding her heavily as you put the collar on.


I second this. Also, how are her teeth? (Could she have an infected/abcessed tooth that is irritated by the head halter, making her "defiant" about the whole thing?) Is the area where the halter lies irritated (skin red, coat rubbing off, etc)? 
I would continue to try making the head collar a great thing for her, but since/if she really really hates it that much, I would concentrate most on getting a nice LLW out of her so she doesn't have to wear it every time she goes out. Walking is supposed to be fun for you both! Have you ever played Choose to Heel?


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

more like the top picture, definately not the second picture. She is doing quite well loose leash walking it's only when we see other dogs that she gets reactive and pulls. I thought with the head harness I would have more control ( and I seem too) and work more with her reactiveness to other dogs since with the prong I didn't want to risk her getting dog aggressive maybe? She will sit for me very nice and wait for the prong to be put on and yet the head halter she totally avoids me.
Her teeth look fine and there's no rubbing on her nose that I can see


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee makes that submissive grin all the time, but his head is lowered and his nose looks crinkly. It is often accompanied by a sniffing snort sound. It often makes strangers wonder if he is being defensive. When he bares his teeth on purpose, it is a totally different look!


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Cherokee makes that submissive grin all the time, but his head is lowered and his nose looks crinkly. It is often accompanied by a sniffing snort sound. It often makes strangers wonder if he is being defensive. When he bares his teeth on purpose, it is a totally different look!



Her head was lowered too and nose crinkly no snorting sound though


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

Dominance. You better start working out so that you can flex your muscles at her to let her know how strong you are. That'll teach her!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

qingcong said:


> Dominance. You better start working out so that you can flex your muscles at her to let her know how strong you are. That'll teach her!


That only works if you hump them first.


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

qingcong said:


> Dominance. You better start working out so that you can flex your muscles at her to let her know how strong you are. That'll teach her!


Good post and i agree here. sounds like dominance too me.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

So I hump her first then try the halter again?


----------



## Unleashed (Mar 18, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If that don't work on the dog then hire this chick...










She's got tickets to the gun show!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Still trying to figure out who is joking and who's not...lol.

Take a look at this video DJ. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wakterNyUg


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Absolutely. And please post video of this process so we can analyze your technique 

Seriously, though, it sounds more like she's uncomfortable with the halter, versus angered by it. Not that it feels uncomfortable, but that something about it makes her less confident about herself


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Cracker said:


> Still trying to figure out who is joking and who's not...lol.
> 
> Take a look at this video DJ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wakterNyUg


Yeah but she's also the one in this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jaA4k4SdTg

So clearly I'm correct.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL! You would think I'd have muscles like that already! I watched that video before and it's good, the problem I think is when she was younger I used one and she hated it and flipped it off her head and didn't use it again til now. I think it flipped off her head because it was too loose. She does seriously hate that thing and she knows I have more control and she hates that too


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

RBark said:


> Yeah but she's also the one in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jaA4k4SdTg
> 
> So clearly I'm correct.


What the ??!! LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Did it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why if you want to read a dog's body language you have to look at a lot of things and not focus on just one aspect.

Notice in the first picture: the ears laid back, the head up with the neck exposed and extended, the lips relaxed, the eyes "soft" and partially closed. I can't see the body, but I would bet that the body posture is relaxed. This is a happy dog 

Notice in the second picture: the ears erect, the head down and the neck protected, the lips pulled back and tight, the "hard", wide-eyed stare at the target. I would bet that the body is tense and poised to move forward. This dog is not pleased with the situation and is definitely telling you to back off or bad things are going to happen


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RBark said:


> Yeah but she's also the one in this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jaA4k4SdTg
> 
> So clearly I'm correct.


There's a very interesting blog post on JD's site about this video and the reaction it engendered..
She did it as a lark and to teach that dogs can find a rewarded behaviour to be "self rewarding" as a conditioned reinforcer after the history of reinforcement has been set. I think it's friggin hilarious. It's on cue and under stimulus control so it's not like she's turned her dog into a humping maniac. 

She's still a highly respected behaviourist and trainer...who obviously has a twisted sense of humour.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't find the blog post on the JD site. Anyone have a link? She's always hilarious and very, very smart.

That is one of the most twisted videos I have ever seen.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

trainingjunkie, I think the blog post was made in a private area of her site. You need to get an account and log in to see it. If you click the URL below, then click "Register for an account," and then create an account, it should take you back to the article.
http://jeandonaldson.com/index.php?...raWUtYW5kLXRoZS1uZXctYnJlZWQtb2YtdHJhaW5lcg==

If that doesn't work, create an account, then click here:
http://jeandonaldson.com/jeans-blog-mainmenu-51/37-buffys-nookie-nookie-and-the-new-breed-of-trainer


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Cracker said:


> There's a very interesting blog post on JD's site about this video and the reaction it engendered..
> She did it as a lark and to teach that dogs can find a rewarded behaviour to be "self rewarding" as a conditioned reinforcer after the history of reinforcement has been set. I think it's friggin hilarious. It's on cue and under stimulus control so it's not like she's turned her dog into a humping maniac.
> 
> She's still a highly respected behaviourist and trainer...who obviously has a twisted sense of humour.


I know all of that, I was just making a pitiful attempt at comedy based on the earlier dominance talk.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

Dakota's ears were normal and her body seemed normal with her tail hanging. After I had in on her before the walk she was walking around the kitchen with her tail lowered (not in between her legs at all) and slowly wagging it from side to side? When putting it on she wouldn't look me directly in the eyes


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Still trying to figure out who is joking and who's not...lol.
> 
> Take a look at this video DJ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wakterNyUg



That is the fluffiest dog I have ever seen...what breed is that?

But that's just awesome. Reminds me of how Wally will get wound up if I get his rope bone out. 

This is why I like conditioning.

Though for the video RBark posted...I don't think I want Wally to like me THAT much LOL. I'll stick with the c/t and games first. Wally can keep his pecker off my leg thank you.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

dakotajo said:


> Dakota's ears were normal and her body seemed normal with her tail hanging. After I had in on her before the walk she was walking around the kitchen with her tail lowered (not in between her legs at all) and slowly wagging it from side to side? When putting it on she wouldn't look me directly in the eyes


I've read that a tail carried low (for the dog, i.e. lower than when Dakota is in a neutral state of mind) and slowly wagging can be an expression of confusion and insecurity - as if she doesn't quite understand what's going on and isn't very confident in the situation. The not looking directly at you is a calming signal and might indicate she's not feeling confident/she's feeling some stress as well and wants to appease you. 

Maybe she thinks you're mad at her when you put it on, so she's going through a lot of appeasement type gestures?


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you're right. I've been doing alot of training with her and out comes the tool that she despises so I'm pretty sure she is unsure and insecure about what I'm trying to do. She can be a little dominant at times and test me and I don't know if it's being a bit rebellious at her age (21 months) but I want to nip any dominant behaviour in the bud now. I'll keep rewarding with the halter and try my hardest to make it a positive but she has to know I'm the boss. I think once she knows what I expect from her and matures she will be a good adult


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

dakotajo said:


> I think you're right. I've been doing alot of training with her and out comes the tool that she despises so I'm pretty sure she is unsure and insecure about what I'm trying to do. *She can be a little dominant at times and test me and I don't know if it's being a bit rebellious at her age (21 months) but I want to nip any dominant behaviour in the bud now. *I'll keep rewarding with the halter and try my hardest to make it a positive *but she has to know I'm the boss.* I think once she knows what I expect from her and matures she will be a good adult


She throws calming signals at you, gives you submissive grins and you still think she's dominant? Gawd. Some people just can't see what is right in front of their eyes. She's NOT DOMINANT..she's not reached full MENTAL maturity and so sometimes acts before she thinks. This will come with maturity and training..not "being the boss".


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

KBLover said:


> That is the fluffiest dog I have ever seen...what breed is that?


Jean's dog, Buffy, is a rescued Chow Chow.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

okay!! sounds like you're biting my head off! Makes me feel better what you posted anyway


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Jean's dog, Buffy, is a rescued Chow Chow.


Wow - that's a ton of coat.

I'd HATE to see shedding season! Maybe I'm off base, but it just seems like it would be like getting a new brown carpet every time she changes coat.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

dakotajo said:


> okay!! sounds like you're biting my head off! Makes me feel better what you posted anyway


Yep, I snapped. I'm sorry. Even us well socialized forumites occasionally get cranky...and dominance talk makes me feel like I'm banging my head on a brick wall..over and over and over. 

My apologies for being snarky. The thought behind it remains, it is very important to take off the dominance glasses and truly _see_ your dog and it's behaviour....constantly keeping our heads in the "be the boss" paradigm creates adversarial relationships that are just not necessary and not fair to the dog.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

you are forgiven It's just when your own dog shows her teeth we (I) jump to conclusions. I value your input, you must know that. You would be my and Dakota's trainer if you lived in Alberta near me. Honestly, you sound like a great trainer


----------

